# Is H&h losing the ability to use English ?



## Equibrit (13 October 2016)

"9 things you non-horsey other half needs to hear you say early doors"
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/feat...ar-say-early-doors-600913#oMZaZdlHl3vLzh5h.99


"If you are looking to keep yourself or your horse extra warm this winter, then take a look at these new products - you may even stubble across something else else you have to have!"
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/prod...s-new-equine-world-599294#TXPCfTBSAV8miTpT.99


----------



## teapot (13 October 2016)

They lost the ability to write well years ago imho.


----------



## chillipup (13 October 2016)

I think the proof reading department is on holiday at the moment


----------



## HeresHoping (13 October 2016)

It is my opinion that they regularly use - and abuse - English.

I like to think that I make the editorial department quake in its boots when I respond on to its postings on FB. I don't think I've ever responded without passing comment on either a smelling pistake or a grammatical boo-boo.

Nevertheless, I am a staunch supporter and even when someone has misappropriated an apostrophe I will find time to read most of their articles.


----------



## Doris68 (13 October 2016)

HeresHoping said:



			It is my opinion that they regularly use - and abuse - English.

I like to think that I make the editorial department quake in its boots when I respond on to its postings on FB. I don't think I've ever responded without passing comment on either a smelling pistake or a grammatical boo-boo.

Nevertheless, I am a staunch supporter and even when someone has misappropriated an apostrophe I will find time to read most of their articles.
		
Click to expand...

I agree!


----------



## Goldenstar (13 October 2016)

Think they share the proof reading with the daily mail .


----------



## Equi (13 October 2016)

Im literally not clicking any more links. I'm sick of my browser dying from all the adverts and the crap content. The only thing worth wile about HHO is the forum - and people more regular than me think its gone down hill now too. I like it at the pace it is at right now..i got lost when it was too busy.


----------



## JDee (13 October 2016)

Seriously - those things worry you enough to need to comment on it?
You must have very easy, comfortable lives - I'd be more worried about whether not I'd still have a job next month or get some awful incurable disease or my horses get some awful incurable disease........................................


----------



## Equi (14 October 2016)

JDee said:



			Seriously - those things worry you enough to need to comment on it?
You must have very easy, comfortable lives - I'd be more worried about whether not I'd still have a job next month or get some awful incurable disease or my horses get some awful incurable disease........................................
		
Click to expand...

If someone is employed to write literature for a prominent English magazine, one would expect they have at least a basic grasp on English and spelling.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 October 2016)

Hmmmmm ........... counting to 10 .............


----------



## Dry Rot (14 October 2016)

IPC, or whatever they are calling themselves these days, has always been a bit thick. Anyone remember the issues of Country Life where all the writers had titles? The editor was a bit of a Henry so no doubt he thought that was a guarantee of quality writing. Well, it wasn't!

Apparently, the IPC had/has 80 titles. I remember when they went around buying up all the magazines and proceeded to put the remainder out of business. Then, any writer who cashed their cheques was automatically deemed to have sold the copyright. The law was changed making that unlawful and I'm proud to say I was one of those who complained!

Maggie was right, a monopoly is bad for the consumer...and for the English language it seems.


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (14 October 2016)

It's endemic across all media outlets.

I corrected Tyson Fury on Twitter because his promo team had advertised an evening with him to include a 'three coarse meal'.  Two hours later it was removed and replaced with a poster saying 'three course meal'.

I'm still using the hashtag #threecoarsemeal

I should probably stop trying to aggravate Tyson Fury on social media.


----------



## Crackerz (14 October 2016)

JDee said:



			Seriously - those things worry you enough to need to comment on it?
You must have very easy, comfortable lives - I'd be more worried about whether not I'd still have a job next month or get some awful incurable disease or my horses get some awful incurable disease........................................
		
Click to expand...

So, just because their 'could' be worse things going on, that means you can't be annoyed by 'less important' things?! Crazy.


----------



## VikingSong (14 October 2016)

*There.

But I agree.


----------



## HeresHoping (14 October 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			It's endemic across all media outlets.

I corrected Tyson Fury on Twitter because his promo team had advertised an evening with him to include a 'three coarse meal'.  Two hours later it was removed and replaced with a poster saying 'three course meal'.

I'm still using the hashtag #threecoarsemeal

I should probably stop trying to aggravate Tyson Fury on social media.
		
Click to expand...

I have ruined my keyboard by spitting coffee all over it. #threecoarsemeal Just brilliant.


----------



## PorkChop (14 October 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			It's endemic across all media outlets.

I corrected Tyson Fury on Twitter because his promo team had advertised an evening with him to include a 'three coarse meal'.  Two hours later it was removed and replaced with a poster saying 'three course meal'.

I'm still using the hashtag #threecoarsemeal

I should probably stop trying to aggravate Tyson Fury on social media.
		
Click to expand...

This is too good


----------



## Rowreach (14 October 2016)

Crosshill Pacers said:



			It's endemic across all media outlets.

I corrected Tyson Fury on Twitter because his promo team had advertised an evening with him to include a 'three coarse meal'.  Two hours later it was removed and replaced with a poster saying 'three course meal'.

I'm still using the hashtag #threecoarsemeal

I should probably stop trying to aggravate Tyson Fury on social media.
		
Click to expand...

It's okay, I think he's past his best.


----------



## little_critter (14 October 2016)

Yesterday I received an email from a recruitment consultant looking to have an introductory meeting. 
Given they harp on to their candidates about smart cv's and professional first impressions this e mail was dreadful. 
She had clearly just copied and pasted the stuff they usually say about their candidates into her e mail to describe herself. However she hadn't proof read it because she was referring to herself in the third person, the font kept changing and parts of it hadn't pasted correctly so you couldn't read the text. 
Not a good first impression and I wouldn't choose to use their services as a result (I've used them in the past and wasn't keen on the candidates they supplied anyway, but might have given this new person a second chance)


----------



## Cortez (14 October 2016)

My dears; EVERYONE is losing the ability to use English correctly. Except us, obviously......


----------



## sport horse (15 October 2016)

Cortez said:



			My dears; EVERYONE is losing the ability to use English correctly. Except us, obviously......
		
Click to expand...

At last the truth. Why? Because the loony liberal idiots say 'it does not matter' if their darling kiddies cannot spell, write, punctuate etc etc.  Now it has reached the stage that even after trying to read things several times you cannot understand what they are trying to say.  I no longer even bother to read the rubbish.


----------



## JDee (16 October 2016)

Crackerz said:



			So, just because their 'could' be worse things going on, that means you can't be annoyed by 'less important' things?! Crazy.
		
Click to expand...

Someone already picked up on this but - sorry - I can't resist correcting you again since you are so keen to criticise others for incorrect spelling and grammar. If you want to make a big deal out of errors on Facebook then at least be sure to know the correct way to use 'their' and 'there'.
See how easy it is for mistakes to happen?
If the person that writes out these Facebook things for H&H is also trying to do a whole lot of other jobs as well then there possibly isn't always time to read through what they've typed in.
I personally get more irritated by:
1.Topics that are repeated over and over again, quite often with only a week or two in between.
2. People who comment on things but sound as if the nearest thing they have to experience of horses is owning a Breyer model
3. The arrogant person who posts long epitaphs about his/her imaginary properties and horses and words of wisdom that are supposed to inspire or educate us that are all 'stolen' from other places.


----------



## VikingSong (16 October 2016)

There, their, they're, guys. No need to fall out.


----------



## Meredith (22 October 2016)

Foot gently on the brake, no need to break anything.


----------

